# Tastfully Offensive



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

.
..
.
premium funny

http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/

....
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Dog and food:


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

I subscribed. Har


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

When I was young and my intent was to go to medical school, the entrance exam included several questions that would determine eligibility.

One of the questions was "Rearrange the letters P N E S I to spell out an important part of the human body that is more useful when erect."

Those who spelled 'spine' became Doctors. The rest ended up in Congress.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of good ones here , Dan : ) Thanks for the laughs !!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

Too Funny !!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*FANTASTIC !!* ROFLMAO : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

omg, too funny.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Too awesome!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What was he thinking !!???


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

